# Former CF member charged in first degree murder



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2012)

Former Canadian soldier Adam Picard, 29, has been charged with first degree murder in connection with the death of Fouad Nayel.

See more at CBC: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2012/12/12/ottawa-murder-suspect-appears-in-court.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2012)

A reminder:  The Charter of Rights and Freedoms guarantees the right to be presumed innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Dec 2012)

I wish I could say I am surprised with CBC for having to *up* the attention this may get by the "former soldier" aspect.  Is the accused also a former Cub or Scout?  If so, why not include that?  Former badminton player?   :


----------



## Scott (13 Dec 2012)

Their last attempted smear job on the CF made them look like complete and utter retards - they're just trying to make up for it.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I wish I could say I am surprised with CBC for having to *up* the attention this may get by the "former soldier" aspect.  Is the accused also a former Cub or Scout?  If so, why not include that?  Former badminton player?   :



This comes up everytime.  Advantage to the ex-member as the PTSD card can be played once it gets this public.  I am assuming that's the avenue CBC is heading with this.  That and the fact we are all baby killing racists, right?


----------



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2012)

Or maybe the CBC is just reporting.  The information they have available so far is that the individual is a former soldier.  Over time, I fully expect to hear that he's from the town of Somewhere, and that after he left the military he did Some Job, and there will be interviews with His Friends who Can't Believe He'd Do Something Like That.


----------



## Remius (13 Dec 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Or maybe the CBC is just reporting.  The information they have available so far is that the individual is a former soldier.  Over time, I fully expect to hear that he's from the town of Somewhere, and that after he left the military he did Some Job, and there will be interviews with His Friends who Can't Believe He'd Do Something Like That.



Agreed.  We're blowing this out of proportion.  When a suspect is arrested, many times the media will try and report everything they can about the suspect.  Things like "The father of three..." "Is a high school teacher at...", "Was a former bank manager..." or whatever.  I doubt that this is anything nefarious.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2012)

I get just as cranked, but remember that media also point out when ex-cops go bad, too.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I wish I could say I am surprised with CBC for having to *up* the attention this may get by the "former soldier" aspect.  Is the accused also a former Cub or Scout?  If so, why not include that?  Former badminton player?   :



being ex-military is a prominent career like doctor police officer firefire. If the accused was a former cub scout leader or 'someone' in the community I would guess the media would do the same thing, not that I agree with the practice.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2012)

Oh, and CBC is also reporting he was a student at the Cordon Bleu cooking school.

CUe the "CBC hates french cuisine!" discussion in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Dec 2012)

My God. Every time something like this happens. Same ol' shit.

Call a Mod when something 'new' comes in about the actual case.

Staff


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2018)

Adding to a locked thread at the request of 211RadOp.

QUOTE

2 years after murder charges almost stayed, Adam Picard found guilty
  
'I am not guilty,' Adam Picard tells court after verdict delivered. 'This is not over.'

CBC News 

3 Hours Ago 
https://www-cbc-ca.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4876861?usqp=mq331AQCCAE%3D&amp_js_v=0.1#referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cbc.ca%2Fnews%2Fcanada%2Fottawa%2Fadam-picard-fouad-nayel-verdict-1.4876861

END QUOTE


----------

